# proposed mantis shrimp tank



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I first posted this topic up in FW, because im an idiot and apparently dont know how to properly post a thread under its parent area.

So here goes what I'm considering.

10 gallon tank
glass lid
7ish lbs of LR
7ish lbs of sand

Lights:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life20aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x28watt

Stand for lights: (will these fit right?)
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18362/si1383411/cl0/coralifeaqualightmountinglegs

Power Head:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18555/si1379439/cl0/riomini50aquapumppowerhead

Skimmer:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18491/si1381790/cl0/currentusafissionnanoskimmer

Aslo would like to have some lunar lighting... is one of these enough? will this just clip onto the light im using? can i just get it in blue or is white available?:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...alifeaqualight34wattlunarbluemoonglowledlight

take a look.... what yall think?

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

did i post this in FW again...

no nope doesnt look like it... 

hmmm come on even a yeah that looks good and the lighint stuff looks good would be awesome... i want to order maybe this week...

-me


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks good to me. Now that I look back at my decisions, I think I should have gotten an Aquaclear filter instead of the penguin 100 but its no biggy. It sounds good man, just make sure you let the tank cycle first. Use RO water, do your weekly water changes, and clean up the shrimp's mess and you should be set!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

is the water at walmart with the purple lid ok? i think its called nursery water?

and y and AC filter? what makes you second guess?

-me


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aquaclear because everything I have heard about them tells me they are better for saltwater than the bio-wheel. I wouldn't know about the walmart water but, I have heard of people using that for their water source.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Purple cap is the good stuff, yes. The pink-cap is the nursery water, and you DON'T want that!

Aquaclear is good. Cheap but very reliable.
The biowheels start out good but always disappoint later when they get stuck all the time.

Most of the links you provided don't work, which is likely why you haven't been getting much response about them.
However, you can certainly get away with cheap stuff for a mantis-only tank, assuming you use cheap grade rocks.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Shouldn't you get a bigger tank than a 10G for a mantis shrimp ? They do get up to 5 inches. :?:


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

What is up with my links? its trying to go to the ones with the "..." in them...

ok now lets see... a lil tweak here... a tap there... and get the hammer out... pound the %*$# out of that... and ok they should work now...

thanks for pointing it out OS...

also even though it is just a mantis tank i dont mind going a bit above and beyond because it will help me understand the basics of SW a bit better... i want this to be a somewhat respectable tank even thought it is for just a mantis...

-me


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Ice said:


> Shouldn't you get a bigger tank than a 10G for a mantis shrimp ? They do get up to 5 inches. :?:


Depends on the species, Ice. And most mantis shrimp don't need very large tanks at all. I believe Predator is looking at the species Pseudosquilla Ciliata which reaches a maximum of about 3-4 inches, so its a smaller species and does not require much space. Most species of mantis shrimp don't require tanks too much larger than 10 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

So would pea****************s be included in that list of suitable species for a 10 gallon?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> So would pea****************s be included in that list of suitable species for a 10 gallon?


Being the largest species, attaining about 8 inches, I would give more space to a peac0ck mantis.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> So would pea****************s be included in that list of suitable species for a 10 gallon?


Depending on what size you get them at. I got mine at 1 3/4" and he appears to be very content with the tank. He's a crazy little architect! From what I understand, peac0cks only grow an average of .5" a year in an aquarium so I wouldn't worry about upping the tank size for about a year or two depending on what size he is. I wouldn't have a pea**************** over 3" in a 10 gallon...


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok guys im prolly gonna order late this week so my stuff will be in next week...

if yall see any issues let me know within the next couple of days...

also on the lunar lighting do you guys just leave it on all the time so its on when the lights kick off?

and how do you control your lights? do you just have an on off or can you dim them slowly over an hour or so?

Like i said i really want this to be like my first lil venture into SW instead of like an easy side project like most ppl with a huge reef would treat this...

The more i learn from this the better ill be in the end. Basically i want to try alot of trick on a small scale so it cost less and i have less to crash...

-me


----------

